
Beautiful Time-Lapse of Milky Way over Lake Tahoe - hoag
http://laughingsquid.com/beautiful-time-lapse-of-milky-way-over-lake-tahoe/
======
georgecmu
Would have been better to link directly to the video:
<http://vimeo.com/14718221>

------
mayank
If anyone is interested in a cheap way to shoot stunning timelapses, buy
yourself an old Canon Powershot off eBay, a $5 memory card writer, and
download the CHDK firmware hacks for Canon cameras:
<http://chdk.wikia.com/wiki/CHDK>

Sadly the CHDK hacks don't work with DSLRs (yet).

EDIT: I should add that the beauty of timelapse is that even an old 5MP camera
can create beautiful 1080p HD videos.

------
DavidSJ
It's amazing and slightly terrifying that the bathing of light at the end of
the video was due to one of those stars which just happened to be a bit closer
than the others.

~~~
mgkimsal
Took me a minute to figure out what you meant :) I'd say it's more than just a
'bit' closer though.

------
gokhan
<http://timescapes.org/>

~~~
spdy
wow, this is extremly cool :) Thanks for the link !

------
Jabbles
Beautiful. I hope he can do one from somewhere in southern hemisphere, as the
galactic core is really quite impressive.

[http://www.google.co.uk/images?q=milky+way+southern+hemisphe...](http://www.google.co.uk/images?q=milky+way+southern+hemisphere&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wi&biw=1920&bih=955)

------
dlokshin
I love looking at photographs but have never really found photography to be
something that I wanted to pick up and learn. I think this just changed. that.
It's one of the most beautiful things I've ever seen.

And love the fact that stuff like this makes the front page of HNews. I'm here
for the tech discussions, but love to come across things like this. Exactly
why HNews is the first webpage I visit in the morning.

~~~
hoag
Agreed, it's so great to have a community like HN where we can just share
everything from coding to photography to philosophy and everything in between.
I was so excited to share it here as soon as I found it. That's not something
you can say about most online communities.

And yeah, I've seen some spectacular photography before, but this just took my
breath away.

------
abcd_f
De-spammed link - <http://vimeo.com/14718221>

~~~
icegreentea
I would not refer to the laughing squid as blogspam. Yes, all they do is
aggregate stuff from the rest of the internet, but they tend to be really good
at snatching stuff just before it goes mass viral. If you want a place that'll
let you stay infront of reddit, this is it.

------
sjclemmy
this is also good - and, dare I say, better?
[http://vimeo.com/4505537?pg=embed&sec=4505537](http://vimeo.com/4505537?pg=embed&sec=4505537)

~~~
abcd_f
Isn't it amazing how the whole Universe seems to be revolving around Texas? :D

------
rix0r
From looking at this time lapse I can actually get a sense of the world
turning. Very impressive to watch.

------
shadowpwner
This is beautiful, and I'm a photography buff, but how does this have anything
to do with startups or hacking?

~~~
robg
_On-Topic: Anything that good hackers would find interesting. That includes
more than hacking and startups. If you had to reduce it to a sentence, the
answer might be: anything that gratifies one's intellectual curiosity._

<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

~~~
davidwparker
While I agree with you, I think it's due to submissions such as this that end
up leading to things like the recent submission "Solving the Hacker News
Problem" <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2252152>

------
DrewHintz
A friend shot a similar video a bit closer to Mono Lake:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ir2ISR-XjD4> The clouds disappear half-way
through.

------
nkassis
I've forgotten how cool the sky is at night. I'm currently in Montreal, Canada
and it's got a horrible problem of light pollution.

~~~
teamonkey
I've not been myself, but if you have a car I don't think you need to travel
too far off-island before you get some clear skies. My bet would be to head up
towards Mt Tremblant.

~~~
nkassis
yeah, the montreal light bubble is pretty large, I grew up in Mont Rolland (by
ste adele) and we still got some of the light pollution.

------
edw519
Another 100 billion reasons why Lake Tahoe is one of the most beautiful places
on earth.

~~~
abcd_f
Is it the fact that one can see the sky from it? I wonder what other reasons
are like :)

~~~
JonnieCache
I think he is counting each star as a different reason.

------
ulf
Somehow I was expecting a candybar and really starting to wonder what the
video would be about. Still, very beautiful

------
RevRal
I just got this incredible feeling of being on a spaceship, turning.

------
marknutter
I want this looping as my os x desktop. Anyone know how to do that?

~~~
socksy
Download the Vimeo movie (using one of the many sources on the internet,
google finds this: <http://clipnabber.com/> ) set as your screensaver (make a
quartz composer thing, or use an app like this:
[http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/icons_screensavers/mov...](http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/icons_screensavers/moviescreensaver.html)
).

In terminal, run this command:

    
    
      System/Library/Frameworks/ScreenSaver.framework/Resources/ScreenSaverEngine.app/Contents/MacOS/ScreenSaverEngine -background > /dev/null 2>&1
    

Warning: completely untested.

------
kang
Pardon me for my short sight, but why is this HN material?

------
kapitti
The number of shooting stars amazes me.

~~~
AngryParsley
Those are airplanes. Shooting stars don't last long enough to leave more than
one frame on time-lapses.

------
keiferski
Awesome photos. This needs some equally awesome music in the background,
though.

Try this:

"Nevergreen" - Emancipator <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RChF0wlcWfQ>

(timelapse video link) <http://www.vimeo.com/14718221>

